# Kindle Fire



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if any of the wood working magazines provide subscriptions so they can be loaded into the Kindle Fire?


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't know but a good question. I got a Accer tablet for Christmas (which can used as a reader and a lot more) and was wondering the very same thing. I looked around some but had no luck so far.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Not really a subscription, but Google Books has ten years of American Woodworker on line. (1989 thru 1999). I'm pretty sure you can access them with an e-reader.

They also have the last 90 years of Popular Mechanics to browse through which is petty cool


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 7, 2012)

I received a Kindle Fire for Christmas. I am an IT consultant and I have to say I was shocked at all it can do. I got it mainly to read pdf's of various wood working magazines and watch wood working videos while in my easy chair in font of the fireplace.

I was surprised when I was able to load a free remote desktop program and log in with an encrypted connection to some of the servers I maintain. I can also receive all my business mail and do several other things with it that I did not know it could do.

I got this as a gift so it is not like I researched it and found the perfect device. I will say I had sort of dismissed the kindle from my research because I thought it was just a reader and I was considering getting an Acer or Asus tablet. This does just about everything those do for a lot less money.

With the power of Amazon I would guess it is just a matter of time before most wood working periodicals go digital. Amazon sold 1 million kindles a week durign the holiday shopping season. I think they got this product/price pint right.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

I did see where Popular Woodworking was offering digital subscriptions.

http://www.shopwoodworking.com/product/popular-woodworking-magazine-one-year-digital-subscription/

It's PDF format however, and not being familar with the Kindle, not sure if that format would work for it. If so, it looks like a decent deal.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't seen them yet, but it must be coming - there are always inserts in the magazine to see 'additional content' online, like videos of test procedures. or a joint strength test.

On a kind of seperate note, does anyone have the DVD library from Fine Woodworking?

I am wondering if the Digital archive of all the issues is a complete "page view" with all the advertisements etc, of if it is a catalog purely of just the articles themselves as 'PDF'files.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I actually won the complete digital library of Fine Woodworking a couple years back. If I remember correctly they are set up as PDF files with no advertisement, but to be honest I am not 100% sure on that. I haven't reinstalled it since I upgraded computers (big file). If I get a chance to check it out soon I can tell you more….

Now that you brought that idea up I may go through and find a lot of them that really interest me and shoot them over to my tablet. Hope it works… That would be pretty nifty…


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a Twitter reply that I received from Wood Magazine today…

WOOD_Magazine WOOD Magazine 
@ 
@handystanley Working on it, Stanley. Due to the popularity of the device, Amazon is backed up on adding new titles. We'll let you know.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update Stan… Keep us in the know…


----------

